# Deer 1 Rattletrap 0



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

A buddy had two bucks hanging,one from PA. AND ONE FROM oh.HE Ended up in the hospital with kidney stones so thought we would do what any good hunting buddy would do and skin his deer out and cut it up for him.Well the second cut was me and a trip to the ER.In over 30 yrs. and over a 100 deer have never cut myself like that,across the top of the hand and it wasn't pretty.Don't know if I'LL BE ABLE TO HUNT the rest of the gun season but if there is a way I'LL FIND IT.EXCUSE the caps and any misspelling, not used to typing with one hand plus the pain killers.lol I'm more worried about being able to fish with one hand,if there's a will there's a way.Be careful out there!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

OUCH, sorry to hear that. We have all done or will do it at some point though  

Get better soon.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

what is it about deer hunting and kidney stones? Last deer season I had the stones and missed all of Novembers hunting?

I also used it as an excuse to but a new tree stand this year!

Get well soon!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Took the splint off tonight and cocked the shotgun a few times to see how it would feel,A little uncomfortable but not enough to keep me out of the woods the doctors are just trying to cover all the bases so they don't get malpractice suits.I've had this body all my life (50 plus) so know what I can and can not do.Happy Hunting Everyone.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I didn't look at your username and was really confused about how a deer got a hold of a rattletrap crankbait when I read the title! Guess it pays to pay attention sometimes.

lg_mouth
Shoot by sight, walk by Faith


----------

